# [emerge] amarok erreur

## mrgarrison

petite erreur d'amarok lors de la compilation.

Un problème au niveau de QT mais je ne comprends pas assez bien pour regler ca.

```

checking for Qt... libraries /usr/qt/3/lib, headers /usr/qt/3/include using -mt

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

[b]configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

[/b]

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-1.4.3-r1/work/amarok-1.4.3/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/amarok-1.4.3-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  amarok-1.4.3-r1.ebuild, line 75:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 171:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 338:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 320:   Called econf '--enable-mysql' '--disable-postgresql' '--with-opengl' '--with-xmms' '--without-libvisual' '--enable-amazon' '--with-libgpod' '--with-mp4v2' '--without-ifp' '--with-helix' '--without-libnjb' '--without-musicbrainz' '--without-libmtp' '--with-xine' '--without-mas' '--without-nmm' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--with-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Merci d'avance pour votra aide

----------

## Magic Banana

```
you need to install kdelibs first. 
```

Je ne sais pas comment tu en es arrivé là mais bon, la commande suivante devrait  pouvoir remettre les choses en ordre :

```
# emerge -1 kdelibs && emerge amarok
```

Tu as KDE ?

----------

## mrgarrison

Oui justement, c'est ca qui est assez bizard, je tourne sur kde en ce moment.....

trop strange.

Te redis dès que la compil est finie

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est une installation de kdelibs qui ne sait pas faite correctement.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mrgarrison

Donc après ré-compilation de kdelibs 

j'ai la même erreur pour amarok

```

configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-1.4.3-r1/work/amarok-1.4.3/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/amarok-1.4.3-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  amarok-1.4.3-r1.ebuild, line 75:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 171:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 338:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 320:   Called econf '--enable-mysql' '--disable-postgresql' '--with-opengl' '--with-xmms' '--without-libvisual' '--enable-amazon' '--with-libgpod' '--with-mp4v2' '--without-ifp' '--with-helix' '--without-libnjb' '--without-musicbrainz' '--without-libmtp' '--with-xine' '--without-mas' '--without-nmm' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--with-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Une idée qqun?

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y a deux USE fags pour qt : "qt3" et "qt4".

Regarde dans ton /etc/portage/package.use si tu n'aurais pas un flag pour kdelibs et l'autre pour amarok.

----------

## mrgarrison

Tu as raison qt3 & qt4 dans mon make.conf.

Merci a toi!

je vais re-essayer

----------

## Temet

Globalement, quand tu fais un "emerge -pv amarok" , ça sort quoi?

(histoire qu'on matte tes flags)

----------

## mrgarrison

```

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.3-r1 [1.3.8] USE="aac%* arts ipod%* kde mysql opengl real%* xmms -debug -ifp% -njb% -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-flac%) (-gstreamer%*) (-mp3%*) (-vorbis%*) (-xine%*)" LINGUAS="fr -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -ka% -km% -ko -lt -ms% -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw% -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-be%) (-eo%) (-hr%) (-id%) (-ku%) (-lo%) (-nds%) (-se%) (-sq%) (-ss%)" 0 kB

```

```

Portage 2.1.2_pre2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Tue, 17 Oct 2006 10:20:01 +0000

distcc[29078] (dcc_trace_version) distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu; built May  5 2006 12:17:46 [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.0-r2, 2.0.26-r6

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_CH.ISO-8859-1"

LC_ALL="fr_CH.utf8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_CH en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X a52 aac acc acpi alsa amarok apache2 apm aqua_theme arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo ccache cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdrom cgi clamav clanJavaScript cpudetection cracklib crypt crypto_openssl css cups dlloader double-precision dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ethereal fbsplash festival firefox flash flood foomaticdb fortran fping gaim gdbm gif gnome gnome-print gnuplot gnustep gpgme gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gzip hal hardenedphp hash hostap http httpd imagemagick imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipod ipv6 john jpeg kde kdepim kdexdeltas kdgraphics kernel_linux kexi lame ldap libg++ libsexy libwww linguas_en linguas_fr linguas_fr_CH live logrotate logwatch mad madwifi matroska mbrola md5sum messages mikmod mime mimencode mjpeg mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer musepack music mysql mythtv nagios-dns nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses net nethack nls nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl oss pcmcia pcre pda pdf pdflib perl php png postges pt python qgt qmail qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rhythmbox scp sdk sdl session skins smartcard smime sms smtp sounds sox spamassassin spell sqlite sse ssh ssl subtitles suid symlink sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tidy tos transcode translator transparent-proxy truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unzip upnp urandom usb userland_GNU userlocales utf8 v4l vcd vcdimager vfat video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vmware videos vim vmware vnc voice vorbis webdav wifi win32codecs wma wma123 x11vnc xine xlockrc xml xmms xorg xprint xscreensaver xsettings yaepg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Temet

```
eselect compiler list
```

 stp?

EDIT : je dis ça car : 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2_pre2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

 

Me titille ... on est en 2006.1 avec gcc 4.1.1 ... quand il dit que ton kdelibs n'a pas été compilé par le même compilateur, ca ne m'étonnerait pas qu'un des deux compile avec gcc4 et l'autre avec gcc3.

----------

## mrgarrison

```

[b]!!! Error: Can't load module compiler[/b]

exiting.

```

```

Usage: eselect <global options> <module name> <module options>

Global options:

  --no-color,--no-colour    Disable coloured output

Built-in modules:

  help                      Display a help message

  list-modules              Find and display available modules

  usage                     Display a usage message

  version                   Display version information

Extra modules:

  bashcomp                  Manage contributed bash-completion scripts

  binutils                  Manage installed versions of sys-devel/binutils

  blas                      Manage installed BLAS implementations

  env                       Manage environment variables set in /etc/env.d/

  java-nsplugin             Manage the Java plugin for Netscape-like Browsers

  java-vm                   Manage the Java system and user VM

  kernel                    Manage the /usr/src/linux symlink

  lapack                    Manage installed LAPACK implementations

  mailer                    Manage the mailwrapper profiles in /etc/mail

  oodict                    Manage the configuration of dictionaries for OpenOffice.Org.

exiting.

```

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as lancé un "emerge -uDN world" suite à ta modification de USE ?

Sinon, même  si je ne pense pas que ton problème vienne de là, tes CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS sont assez agressifs...

Pour le profil, je n'y crois pas. Pour le compilateur peut-être...

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eselect compiler list
> ```
> ...

 

eselect-compiler  est tjrs masqué, problème pas encore réglé ... donc 

```
gcc-config -l
```

@ +

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eselect compiler list
> ```
> ...

 

```
gcc-config -l
```

eselect-compiler est déprécié depuis un moment.

----------

## Temet

Oups, toutes mes confuses ... j'ai fait ça de tête sous Windows (bah oui, le taf ...)  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mrgarrison

Qu'entends-tu par les CFLAGS & CYFLAGS pas assez arrgessif?

```

USER@Titan ~ $ gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [11] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

```

----------

## Magic Banana

Non, trop agressif ! Personellement je tourne avec "-O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"...

Lorsque les développeurs Gentoo testent l'intégration des logiciels ils ne s'encombrent guère de plus. Du coup, tu gagnes peut-être quelques microsecondes par ci par là mais en cas de problème, il y a toujours l'éventualité que le problème vienne de là... et dans ce cas le temps perdu ne se comte plus en microsecondes...

Cela dit, pour le problème présent, je n'y crois pas trop.

Tu ne m'as pas répondu :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu as lancé un "emerge -uDN world" suite à ta modification de USE ?

 

Concernant les compilateurs, il semblerait que tu utilises encore la version 3.4.6 de gcc. Est-ce un choix volontaire de ne pas passer au 4.1.1 (pourtant installé sur ton nordi) ?

Pour passer au 4.1.1 tu dois suivre le Guide de mise a jour de GCC pour Linux Gentoo qui se finit avec la supression des autres versions de gcc. Le guide recommande une recompilation de tout ton système. Je te souhaite donc beacoup de patience !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrgarrison

Trop agressif tu dis? je n'avais jamais eu de problèmes jusqu'a maintenant. Mais tu dois avoir raison. Je change ca tout de suite.

Pour ta question, oui j'ai fais un 

```
 emerge -DuN world
```

.

Concernant gcc, oui c'est un choix personnel, surtout un manque de temps, mais je vais me mettre à gcc 4.... 

pour la patience, je sais bien ce que c'est

----------

